# Bucket repair for my snowblower



## jarheaddoc (Sep 4, 2012)

Suggestions on how to fix this? An outright replacement of the bucket isn't an option right now.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

hard to tell from the pic but is the peeled back part the bottom of the bucket? If so what is the leading edge? a scraper mounted on the inside instead of the outside?


I would flatten that out, get a 2 inch wide, 1/8 thick length of flat stock however long you need it, a few holes drilled and your back in business.

If the bucket is 2 layers of steel after you do the above I dont think you need to replace the bucket, just flatten/ grind down the best you can.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Rapairs*

Depends on what's planned for the machine.

If it's only a short-term machine: straighten it out, flatten it and plug-weld a piece of metal onto it for now.

If it's a long-term machine: cut out the bad material and weld in some new metal.


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

It appears to be the remains of the scraper bar.
Just replace it as was suggested above.


----------



## jarheaddoc (Sep 4, 2012)

The curled back portion is the bucket. The scraper bar is mounted inside.


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

Beat it flat and get some 3/16" flat stock thats 3" wide and make a new scraper. It looks like there is enough metal there that you'll be okay with just the new scraper.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I repaired an ariens last yr by cutting that section out and welding a new piece in.If you got the time and the tools it's not to bad to do. If you don't, keep an eye out on craigs list for a bucket or a blower with a blown motor. Around here I have seen them go for about $50.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

keep the scraper on the inside, make the bucket flat and sandwich the bucket portion between the old scraper on the inside and the new scraper on the outside. should be fine.

new scraper along with welding in a new section of steel for the bucket would be better if it is possible.

I am a terrible welder so I would go with the sandwich.


----------

